# Garantie oder nicht??



## Radonluigi (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einem halben Jahr das Radon Zr Team 6.0 2012er Jahrgang.
In den Sommerferien mach ich ein Transschwarzwald und habe deshalb alles grob durchgecheckt... dabei hab ich bemerkt, dass die Kasette locker auf der Nabe sitzt und eine Speiche städnig locker wird und sich fast von der Felge löst ... allerdings hab ich keine Lust wegen solchen Dingen Geld für die Reperatur auszugeben, vorallem, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich etwas damit zu tun haben könnte...
Geht das noch auf die Garantie?oder muss ich das selbst Zahlen... wenn nicht, hat jemand so schon Erfahrung gesammelt? 
Bei mir in der Nähe (Karlsruhe) gibt es eine Werkstatt, die mit Radon kooperiet.
Ich würde mich über hilfreiche Tips freuen!


----------



## TommyTaifun (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
die Kassette wieder anzuziehen ist ein Ding von zwei Minuten. Da sollte Dir ein freundlicher Fahrradladen-Mitarbeiter kurz das Werkzeug leihen können, wenn Du kein eigenes zulegen willst. Bei der Speiche wird wohl das Gewinde etwas ausgenudelt sein. Ich weiß nicht, was bei Dir verbaut ist, aber ein neuer Nippel wird nicht die Welt kosten. Oder einfach ein Tropfen Schraubensicherung drauf. Die Radon-Werkstatt wäre da ein guter Anlaufpunkt. Mir persönlich wäre der Aufwand zu groß, das Hinterrad dafür zu Radon zu schicken. Da gibt's Du ja mehr Geld für die Verpackung aus, als für die Reparatur.

Gruß,
TommyT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn du in Karlsruhe selber bist, dann geh zum Radler Martin am Lidellplatz. Dort kannst du für 5 Euro alles an Werkzeug nutzen, dass du brauchst und er geht dir auch noch mit Tipps zur Hand. Wenn du alles in 5 Minuten schaffst, bist du ihm sogar nur 2 Euro schuldig


----------



## Markdierk (16. Juli 2013)

Eine gelockerte Kassette ist sicher kein Garantiefall, sollte aber wieder fix angezogen werden, damit die Kassette auch kein zu großen Schaden am Freilaufkörper anrichtet.

Die gelockerte Speiche eben beim Servicepartner wieder anziehen + das Laufrad kurz durchschecken und nachzentrieren lassen. Ob das auf Kosten von Radon geht, kp. Gewissheit wirst du nur nach einem Telefonat haben, vielleicht kann aber auch der Servicepartner verbindliche Zusagen machen. Kontakt zu Radon wirst du aufnehmen müssen über Email/FB oder eben Telefon


----------



## Radonluigi (16. Juli 2013)

danke für die hilfreichen antworten... wollte radon auch nicht wegen kleinem zeugs ärgern. Das mit der Kasette hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab aber kein werkzeug. Dann geh ich mal zum Radler MAtin am Lidellplatz... muss das mal googlen. und mit speichen kenn ich mich halt echt net aus...
Danke nochmal!
Radonluigi


----------



## TommyTaifun (17. Juli 2013)

Ah, da fällt mir noch was ein. Der ADFC hat in manchen Städten auch Werkstätten, in denen man auch ohne Mitglied werkeln kann und Hilfe bekommt. Mich hat es damals mal etwas Kleingeld in die freiwillige Sammelbüchse gekostet.


----------



## Radonluigi (17. Juli 2013)

was ist ADFC?
kannst du mir einen link dazu schicken?... i


----------



## TommyTaifun (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal geguckt. In Karlsruhe scheint es so was nicht zu geben. Göttingen hatte ein kleine aber gut sortierte Selbsthilfewerkstatt. Aber das mit dem Radler Martin klingt auch nicht überteuert.


----------



## TommyTaifun (17. Juli 2013)

ach so. ADFC: Allgemeiner Deutscher Fahrrad-Club


----------



## Radonluigi (17. Juli 2013)

ah ok danke!  morgen oder übermorgen schau ich mal bei dem radler martin vorbei, habs mal gegooglet und sah echt gut aus... und schön zentral in KA


----------



## twobit (17. Juli 2013)

kennste nur ACDC gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (17. Juli 2013)

Radonluigi schrieb:


> ah ok danke!  morgen oder übermorgen schau ich mal bei dem radler martin vorbei, habs mal gegooglet und sah echt gut aus... und schön zentral in KA



solange du ihm nicht wegen deiner Luftfederelemente kommst, sollte er dir mit allem helfen können. 

und berichte mal, wie es war


----------



## Radonluigi (17. Juli 2013)

ACDC for ever D haha, hab erst adac gelesen
klar berichte ich wie es war! 
gibts hier im forum einen bereich, wo man für radladen berichte schreiben kann? 
... im mountainbikeforum.eu gitbs eien thread dafür


----------

